# Aussies in Koln area!



## aussie_1985 (May 29, 2012)

I just moved recently to the Koln area from Australia and i'm wondering if there are any expat groups in the area, feeling a little homesick and keen to meet up with some english speakers!!


----------



## Ramz (Sep 8, 2011)

*Same here*

G'day mate, my name is Ramz. I know how it feels like to be home sick specially when your from Australia. I am not originally from Australia but after having lived 6 years of my life in Melbourne, i see where your coming from  i am looking forward to move some where around koln in order to find my self a job. Its been hard for me to find English speaking jobs here in Germany :-( i have completed my bachelors degree from Deakin university. I am going through the same thing over here facing difficulties due to this language barrier. However, i am still self motivated and cutting through obstacles here and there. Just wanted to know if the job market is good in koln or not, because the place where i am residing is not really good in terms of applying for English speaking jobs. 

Looking forward to your reply and thanks for taking time out to read this message.

Regards 

Ramz


----------



## Keriblue (Nov 7, 2011)

aussie_1985 said:


> I just moved recently to the Koln area from Australia and i'm wondering if there are any expat groups in the area, feeling a little homesick and keen to meet up with some english speakers!!


Hi about to move to Frankfurt from Sydney


----------



## Ramz (Sep 8, 2011)

*hello*

Hi Keriblue, currently i am residing near Frankfurt  how about you and how long have you been in Frankfurt? God its feels like a breath of fresh air talking to someone in English seriously phewwww! Are you working or studying in Frankfurt?


Regards 

Ramz


----------

